# what is: <mss 1460,nop,wscale 2,nop,nop,sackOK>

## anatolie

i have just changed 

/etc/conf.d/hostname

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> HOSTNAME="mydomain.info"
> 
> 

 

and my router don't route nothing

on the router internet work 

tcpdump on my router:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 17:20:00.275560 IP 192.168.0.100.62876 > cf-in-f99.google.com.http: S 1145864090:1145864090(0) win 8192 <mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK>
> 
> 17:20:00.275615 IP 192.168.0.100.62881 > el-in-f125.google.com.https: S 3675014187:3675014187(0) win 8192 <mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK>
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 
> 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
> ...

 

----------

## gerdesj

Your HOSTNAME should just be the hostname and not include the domain ie no dots.  The domain name goes into /etc/conf.d/domainname.

This should not stop you get to the web though.  Your post is a little confusing though. Could you post back if it is still a problem and I'll ask for some more details.

----------

## anatolie

solved

my provider changed network (dhcp options)

and my gw was static

----------

